# First Travel Trailor and First Time Out



## On The Road Again (Dec 1, 2004)

Dear Fellow Posters, I want to thank all of you, for all of the fantastic information and advice found on this site. I have stayed up endless hours absorbing and reading all of the forum's post's prior to making our purchase of our new outback. We looked at all brand's of trailor's and once we saw the 28 bhs my wife and I looked at each other and said this is the one for us. We went on our first outing on Thanksgiving Weekend and had a wonderful time. We are already planning to go again in a couple of weeks. The outback worked great and I was amazed at how user friendly it was. Prior to going I installed a slide topper and it only took a couple of hours. I also added 3 Max-Air vent cover's and all worked well as we experienced downpour's on our last night. Pulling was a breeze with a 2005 dodge HEMI 2500, Hidden-Hitch weight distribution with sway control, and a Prodigy. As I am new to all of this the most enjoyment I had was being with my Family and Friend's, and as one of them said " It doesnt' get any better than this!" Again I thank You all for helping in our decision, and hope that you realize how important you and the Outbacker's Site have been!!!!! Talk To You Soon On The Road Again


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on the new trailer and also on doing some fairly good mods too







I want to put a slide topper on our 28BHS as well one day. I'm getting lazy and may just drag it down to Camping World and let them do it









Welcome aboard to the site and ownership action


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!! action

Nice floorplan.

Slide topper is one of my goals also, just wish the price was much less. Can you send a picture of what the installation looks like??

Good luck with the new rig, I am sure you will have lots of fun, we sure do.

Kevin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

On The Road Again,

Welcome to Outbackers. action I, too, have found this to be an enjoyable and intersting site.

Good luck with your new rig.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!! action We also entered RV life in our Outback. Just love it. Glad the site helped you make the decision!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the Trailer & welcome to Outbackers
Glad to hear everything went well on your first outing. 
Best thing we ever did.
Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS. All







's are welcome!


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

We hope you enjoy your experience here at the site and also in your trailer, as much as we have.


----------

